# Please call and write!



## gaia33 (Jun 17, 2004)

Hi--I am trying to spread the word about this situation. I hope you all will email, call and/or write these people. As a feral caregiver and rescuer, I was very upset to read this. I received this information from alleycats.org.

Urgent Alert!

The city of Waukegan, Illinois has begun legally obstructing feral cat caregivers. On Monday, June 7, 2004 the City Council passed an ordinance that requires caregivers to buy a $100 annual license and keep the feral cats they trap and spay/neuter in an enclosure. Caregivers are considered owners and may also have to apply to the zoning board for a kennel license.

This ordinance went into effect immediately after it was voted on and will result in the killing of more cats while doing nothing to reduce the cat overpopulation problem. Feral cat caregivers are not the problem, they are a major part of the solution! The time and personal resources caregivers spend in humanely and effectively reducing feral cat populations through spay/neuter and adoption of kittens should be supported, not condemned.

Please CALL and WRITE Waukegan's city aldermen and mayor. Ask them to rescind this ill-conceived ordinance. Go here http://feralpower.c.topica.com/maacmdtaa7G9Ha7X5zUb/ for their contact information. 

For more information on how to get involved locally contact:

Rebecca Adler
Spay and Stay
[email protected] 
www.spayandstay.org


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

This kind of thing is the very reason I have so much trouble with the ferals in my area. It was illeagel for me to feed them, they told me I would be ticketed and fined if I fed them! Yet no one wanted to help either. It is very frustrating!


----------



## gaia33 (Jun 17, 2004)

If you have anykind of trouble like this, contact Alley Cat Allies and they will help...
1) This is a real estate company that are flat out liars.The cats are to be rounded up and killed, even though they are a managed colony and have been spay/neutered! 
You can click here, and send an email already ready for you to send: 
http://action.alleycat.org/c.mmL3KgN3Lz ... 7&aid=9970 

2)In Randolph Iowa, the IDIOT mayor, Vance Tively, has offered a $5.00 bounty on every live cat brought to him. He then takes the cats to the vet to have them destroyed. What a piece of work he is! Send him a letter to tell him what you think of him. 
http://action.alleycat.org/c.mmL3KgN3Lz ... 7&aid=9985 



> *Vance Trively was voted down by the city council and the state vet! So now there will be a humane control of the cats and not the "bounty". *


http://www.alleycat.org/randolph_iowa.html


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'll move this to the Feral Cats Forum for you.


----------

